
Google+ launches ‘Ripples’ visualisation - Anon84
http://www.visualisingdata.com/index.php/2011/10/google-launches-ripples-visualisation/
======
shazow
That's very fancy and a great start! I hope more social graph networks release
contextualized data like this. Despite the impressive visualization, I still
find myself struggling to find the answers I really want:

1\. Path (and distance) that a reshare traveled between the originator and the
reshare I'm currently seeing in my stream.

2\. Percentile (and absolute number) of reshares my reshare accounts for. That
is, what volume of the total reshare tree my subtree is responsible for.

Bonus: Potential impressions (aka maximum reach) my reshare accounts for by
counting the total unique audience for each reshare in my subtree.

------
jackhebert
Built by <http://twitter.com/#!/viegasf> <http://twitter.com/#!/wattenberg>
and <http://twitter.com/#/jhebert>

~~~
ssn
Ironic?

~~~
pratikjhaveri
Why? Last I heard Twitter and Facebook weren't banned on the campus. Each
network has it's audience and undoubtedly Twitter is huge.

------
Leftium
Some interesting ripples:

Steve Yegge's rant follow-up:
[https://plus.google.com/ripples/details?activityid=bwJ7kAELR...](https://plus.google.com/ripples/details?activityid=bwJ7kAELRnf)

Steve Yegge Amazon war story
#1:[https://plus.google.com/ripples/details?activityid=AaygmbzVe...](https://plus.google.com/ripples/details?activityid=AaygmbzVeRq)

It would have been interesting to see the ripple for the original rant...

edit: Although Steve deleted the post, here's the associated ripple:
[https://plus.google.com/ripples/details?activityid=WugKtXSp7...](https://plus.google.com/ripples/details?activityid=WugKtXSp7We)

~~~
patrickaljord
This one is huge too
[https://plus.google.com/ripples/details?activityid=TupMP3Zjq...](https://plus.google.com/ripples/details?activityid=TupMP3ZjqUg)

------
chintan
IMO, this feature should not be part of core G+ experience. It might be useful
for top 1% of users to see how influential they are.

Instead, empower the App developers do such awesme innovation with your data.
<yegge_repeat> Learn to think like a PLATFORM! </yegge_repeat>

~~~
sukuriant
"IMO, this feature should not be part of core G+ experience. It might be
useful for top 1% of users to see how influential they are."

Why?

~~~
zrgiu_
It should be part of G+, because it's cool and google usually does cool
things. But it is indeed useful only for the top % of users, because the
average user doesn't get that many reshares.

PS: yes, I would really love to be able to build apps/games for G+ the same
way I can for Facebook. If G+ would do that I bet developers would jump on the
opportunity. It's going to be like .. Android vs the iPhone all over again

------
dubya
This is pretty off-topic, but is there some secret google setting that makes
scrolling on a touchpad scroll instead of zooming? I'm sort of resigned to it
in maps, but this thing has it too.

~~~
brown9-2
I am curious what the purpose of disabling zoom for a touchscreen device is -
hard to see pictures on an iPhone you can't zoom in on.

~~~
younata
What he means is, on a mac when you use two-finger together in a swiping
motion, it'll scroll whatever document the mouse is on.

The google stuff (eg maps) has it where if you do the two-finger swiping
motion, instead of scrolling, it'll zoom. Which is incredibly annoying.

------
orky56
I know we talk a lot about privacy here and Google's requirement to use your
real name. When seeing people's names and the network effects of events like
this, it gets a bit unsettling. At least with Facebook, social networks and
groups are relatively closed.

Update: Imagine the ability for a govt/group/organization to constrict the
information flow by eliminating the strongest nodes in the sharing structure.

~~~
pohl
_At least with Facebook, social networks and groups are relatively closed._

I'm no Facebook expert, but I believe that Facebook also has the three
ingredients necessary to do this: 1) the ability to make public posts, 2) the
concept of sharing posts, and 3) attribution of who the post came from when
you share it.

It's not like this Google+ visualization is about private posts. The following
page clearly says it is limited to those that are public.

[http://www.google.com/support/plus/bin/answer.py?hl=en&a...](http://www.google.com/support/plus/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=1713320&p=about_ripples)

------
jxi
I don't know why there's so much hostility towards G+. So what if it's not the
best product yet or if it doesn't have feature X that you want, they are
making improvements every single week. Ripples is just another cool thing, and
you can choose to either use or not use it. At least they're improving at an
incredible rate and adding features that at least some people (like me) really
love.

I'll repeat that you can also choose not to use it and post irrelevant
negative comments on whatever favorite social network you have.

------
badclient
Another crappy and useless feature from G+.

